# Looks like The Infographics Show Channel has created a new Drama



## Mrblack (Jul 9, 2017)

Thank god I got the notification in time..

Grabs popcorn 🍿 :https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=aqdm6aBUZII

Man the YouTube comments has a lot of entertainment..


----------



## Fellow Human (May 24, 2018)

I don't get it.
I have a feeling that you're really proud of your generation, but really, just stop. Please, no generation is better than the other and no they're not making fun of Generation Z (only) in the comments, there's no "drama" or anything. Maybe this is just me reading too much into this and you're just a troll, but if not and you genuenly think like this, you're not above everyone else and stop talking like that. By trying to act "mature" you only end up like a way too proud teen (I assume you're under 18, there are some GenZs over 18 tho).

TL;DR Stop being so proud of your generations and stop looking down on everyone else like that, because you're just being toxic and ruining our generation's image. -A fellow human from GenZ


----------



## Mrblack (Jul 9, 2017)

Fellow Human said:


> I don't get it.
> I have a feeling that you're really proud of your generation, but really, just stop. Please, no generation is better than the other and no they're not making fun of Generation Z (only) in the comments, there's no "drama" or anything. Maybe this is just me reading too much into this and you're just a troll, but if not and you genuenly think like this, you're not above everyone else and stop talking like that. By trying to act "mature" you only end up like a way too proud teen (I assume you're under 18, there are some GenZs over 18 tho).
> 
> TL;DR Stop being so proud of your generations and stop looking down on everyone else like that, because you're just being toxic and ruining our generation's image. -A fellow human from GenZ


Your opinions don’t matter 90s baby you should be working right now.


----------



## Fellow Human (May 24, 2018)

Mrblack said:


> Your opinions don’t matter 90s baby you should be working right now.


I was born November 2002 but okay. And why are you still being so mean? Why won't you even listen to what I said? I don't want to say you're a troll because I'm not sure if you are one, and if you're not I'd just make you feel worse.


----------



## Mrblack (Jul 9, 2017)

Fellow Human said:


> Mrblack said:
> 
> 
> > Your opinions don’t matter 90s baby you should be working right now.
> ...


So you finally decided to change your name Millennium? Unless you’re a different complete person... 

I’m not a troll I usually express my words anyhow to get out of boredom..


----------



## Fellow Human (May 24, 2018)

what

I'm generation Z technically
You can't just change generations
And as you can see I'm still the same person just look at my name, I never changed it I joined this forum 2 days ago or so.

And if you express your thoughts with words to not get bored, express different thoughts please, not the mean ones that harm others. And try expressing them differently because in all of the posts I've seen from you you were just mean and looked down on everyone, that's why I'm here in the first place. If you're not a troll then stop being so childish and telling everyone you don't agree with that they're opinion isn't valid because they were born earlier than you. 
I don't know how old you are but you either don't speak English very well or you're 6 or so (no offense), and if the second one is the case then please, the Internet isn't good for you, you're too young. Trust me, I was on the internet when I was 11 and I wrote so many comments that I extremely regret now. In case it's the first one, please be aware that not everyone will be able to understand you all the time.

Basically all I want is that you stop looking down on others. I said that in my first post already.


----------



## Mrblack (Jul 9, 2017)

Fellow Human said:


> what
> 
> I'm generation Z technically
> You can't just change generations
> ...


Mate I’ve been on the internet since 08 at age 5 and was smart for my age you should know by now this is a Act. 

You might be the only man that nice but just know that majority of 00s born and soon 10+ are cowards and try to speak hard to bring older people down you may not see it but I do. How else does trollness and all these jumbo nonsense comes to play? 

The internet is worldwide of course people will bring your reputation down No matter what. 

humans are evil and good in their own ways others Neutral. 

I’m quite aware of my words and is responsible for my causes but just know people don’t stay young forever When these people reach 30+ this generation won’t be the real deal they’ll create drama and beef to see who the top winner. You may wonder how? We already have our own sites for our own audience and have seen the consequences and effects of it. Their gonna be a time we’re you'll have to accept change. 


And one more thing the part were you say :that's why I'm here in the first place. shows how of a weirdo you can be observing my posts,Trying to crack my personality code and etc doesn’t feel right to me you’re basically acting like your superior 

And if you really looked at my words you should know my age by now.. 

I’m very capable of thinking of what I’m going to say but I won’t necessarily abuse it like last time😑


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

I like reading this intelligent communication style from the younger generation. Once the anxiety problem and the distraction problem is fixed, communication will be actually a pleasure I'm sure.


----------



## Fellow Human (May 24, 2018)

Mrblack said:


> Mate I’ve been on the internet since 08 at age 5 and was smart for my age you should know by now this is a Act.
> 
> You might be the only man that nice but just know that majority of 00s born and soon 10+ are cowards and try to speak hard to bring older people down you may not see it but I do. How else does trollness and all these jumbo nonsense comes to play?
> 
> ...





Stelliferous said:


> I like reading this intelligent communication style from the younger generation. Once the anxiety problem and the distraction problem is fixed, communication will be actually a pleasure I'm sure.


And you're just laughing your ass off, aren't you? Well at least something positive about this horrible thread I wish I never even saw. :bored:


----------



## Fellow Human (May 24, 2018)

Okay I think I'm about to go crazy if I wasn't before this already so I'll just go through every thing you said and try to get what is even going on because I understand NOTHING.



Mrblack said:


> Mate I’ve been on the internet since 08 at age 5 and was smart for my age you should know by now this is a Act.


"an Act". So you're a troll after all, why am I so dumb?



Mrblack said:


> You might be the only man that nice but just know that majority of 00s born and soon 10+ are cowards and try to speak hard to bring older people down you may not see it but I do. How else does trollness and all these jumbo nonsense comes to play?


WHY DO YOU THINK I'M HERE?! You're the one doing this. You do realize that you only changed your avater and that you're still the same user, right? How else does trollness and all these jumbo nonsense comes to play?



Mrblack said:


> The internet is worldwide of course people will bring your reputation down No matter what.


 That's not the point I was actually dumb. Nobody put me down, I put myself down because I really was stupid. ANd I'll probably think the same thing in a few years if not month about me thinking you need help and that you're not a troll.



Mrblack said:


> humans are evil and good in their own ways others Neutral.


I have no idea how this relates to anything I wrote but okay, not like everyone who has some debth in their thoughts has realized this before.



Mrblack said:


> I’m quite aware of my words and is responsible for my causes but just know people don’t stay young forever When these people reach 30+ this generation won’t be the real deal they’ll create drama and beef to see who the top winner. You may wonder how? We already have our own sites for our own audience and have seen the consequences and effects of it. Their gonna be a time we’re you'll have to accept change.


You do realize that I'M STILL THE SAME GENERATION AS YOU, right? What even is this conversation I just want you to stop looking down to others! This is like the most frustration conversation - if you can even call it that since you just seem to not even read my responses properly - I had in years.




Mrblack said:


> And one more thing the part were you say :that's why I'm here in the first place. shows how of a weirdo you can be observing my posts,Trying to crack my personality code and etc doesn’t feel right to me you’re basically acting like your superior


I didn't specifically search for your posts but you kept popping up under all the threads I read, and you were always mean. And yes I want to "crack your personality code" because then I can convince you to stop looking down upon other generations. 
ALthough I agree I'm a weirdo and I've always been one. 
Sorry for caring about this community and your toxic beahviour, I was trying to ask you nicely to stop being so mean, if I was to look down to you and if I felt like I was superior I'd say "What an idiot" and just ignore you as if you wre nothing, but I don't because first of all you completely ruin some conversations under other threads and second of all I there's always a cause for something (and third of all apparently I don't have enough going on in my life or I wouldn't try to help people like you who talk like this).



Mrblack said:


> And if you really looked at my words you should know my age by now..


 You're one year younger than me, like I thought, Generation Z - like me. Plus if you were 5 in 2008 you were born 2003 or late 2002 (in which case we'd be almost the same age since I was born Nov2002), but you didn't mention that before.



Mrblack said:


> I’m very capable of thinking of what I’m going to say but I won’t necessarily abuse it like last time&#55357;&#56849;


 DO THAT. PLEASE. Please think about what you're going to say before actually saying it. It's essential to being a likeable person. What "abuse", what "last time"? By thinking about what you're saying you're not harming others, you're helping yourself. Here, again, you're looking down onto me as if you had some kind of superpower of "thinking before speaking" which is just ridiculous.

None of the things you said connect, all of them barely relate to what I've said and you're just messing with me. Congratulations, you made a peer just loose their mind and waste their time - if that makes you proud.

And Stelliferous is just laughing their ass off.

TL;DR *OOF*


----------

